# do i need a license in the state of PA to sell Blank T-shirt?



## Phillypride (Jan 17, 2007)

do i need a license in the state of PA to sell Blank T-shirt?

i try to search and can't find anything!!

thanks


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Probably.

I'd try to find your state's government website and look up small business information; there should be details on sales tax licenses and such. Assuming PA is a state that does have sales tax, you will probably need to collect it on all in-state product sales. 

Some states don't have sales tax though, and still others have special exceptions for certain categories (clothing being one of those). Most states do, but I only knows what applies to CO personally =)


----------



## Phillypride (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for your reply. I am positive that we do not have to pay for Sales tax for clothing the in state of PA


----------

